# Weight loss help



## thunderlips76 (9 Jan 2016)

So In November I managed to ride thru some of the worse weather I have ever ridden in to complete 500k in the month ( part of one of the strava challenges ) it's only the second time I've managed to do this but felt really proud of myself. December started and I had to move house as well as run a busy restaurant over the festive period. Just meant I had no time to get out on the bike. 

January starts and I've put on a stone in weight and my fittness levels are appalling. Went out the other day and only managed 12k because the first few climbs were horrendous. Feeling really down as I'm looking at starting from square one. Any advice to help me motivate myself to get on the bike and off just eats website ?!!


----------



## screenman (9 Jan 2016)

Mydaily plate worked well for me and still does. Google it.


----------



## roadrash (9 Jan 2016)

this may help to get you off the just eat website

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/anyone-use-just-eat.193434/


----------



## Citius (9 Jan 2016)

thunderlips76 said:


> Any advice to help me motivate myself to get on the bike and off just eats website ?!!



Not really. Commitment has to come from you, unfortunately...


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Jan 2016)

To over simplify - eat less/better, cycle more.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jan 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> To over simplify - eat less/better, cycle more.


Half right.

Eating less is the only way to lose weight, do all the exercise you want and it won't make a jot of difference if your diet is wrong. Watch a sportive pass by to see how cycling on it's own won't do it.


----------



## Saluki (9 Jan 2016)

Have a look at something like Slimming World and try their system. It works. No need to go to classes once you have the books, lots of support out there without having to pay a fiver a week for it.


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Jan 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Half right.
> 
> Eating less is the only way to lose weight, do all the exercise you want and it won't make a jot of difference if your diet is wrong. Watch a sportive pass by to see how cycling on it's own won't do it.



Which is why I said do both. Simple biology says less input and more output will work.


----------



## midliferider (9 Jan 2016)

There are 3 parts to your question/ post.
How can you motivate yourself? It has to come from within. In my view, no amount of motivational talk etc can do it unless you realise that you need to do it.
How do you stop eating take away food or start eating healthy. Again it has to come from within.
How can you lose weight. It is the answer to first two questions.

But my personal view is that your primary objective is wrong. What you should be aiming is to lead a healthy life. That is to eat healthy both with regard to quantity and qualify. Cut down on alcohol intake.
Then take regular exercise to keep yourself feeling well.
Then as a secondary benefit your weight will come down.
So focus on leading a healthy life.


----------



## blazed (9 Jan 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Half right.
> 
> Eating less is the only way to lose weight, do all the exercise you want and it won't make a jot of difference if your diet is wrong. Watch a sportive pass by to see how cycling on it's own won't do it.


Huh? You do not have to eat less to lose weight. A couch potato who is gaining a couple lb a month like the average couch potato simply has to exercise more, and could easily lose weight without making a single change to their diet.

This applies to anybody. Unless you have absolutely ridiculous eating habits where you're eating 5000 daily calories above your needs.

There are plenty of overweight people with a healthy nutritious diet, they simply don't exercise enough.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Jan 2016)

The point being made by @Smokin Joe is the calorie burn from cycling or any another form of exercise is relatively small.

You would have to cycle many, many miles to burn off a pizza, so the more sensible option is not to have the pizza in the first place.

Or put another way, you can cycle a long way on a banana and a Mars bar.

Although you can, of course, cycle even further on a bicycle.


----------



## Citius (9 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> There are plenty of overweight people with a healthy nutritious diet, they simply don't exercise enough.



I'm sure you speak from experience there...


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Huh? You do not have to eat less to lose weight. A couch potato who is gaining a couple lb a month like the average couch potato simply has to exercise more, and could easily lose weight without making a single change to their diet.
> 
> This applies to anybody. Unless you have absolutely ridiculous eating habits where you're eating 5000 daily calories above your needs.
> 
> There are plenty of overweight people with a healthy nutritious diet, they simply don't exercise enough.



Face meet Palm.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Jan 2016)

thunderlips76 said:


> So In November I managed to ride thru some of the worse weather I have ever ridden in to complete 500k in the month ( part of one of the strava challenges ) it's only the second time I've managed to do this but felt really proud of myself. December started and I had to move house as well as run a busy restaurant over the festive period. Just meant I had no time to get out on the bike.
> 
> January starts and I've put on a stone in weight and my fittness levels are appalling. Went out the other day and only managed 12k because the first few climbs were horrendous. Feeling really down as I'm looking at starting from square one. Any advice to help me motivate myself to get on the bike and off just eats website ?!!



One stone is what percentage of your body weight?

You have my simpathy. I did 600k in Dec, lost 4kg, in the week off over Christmas I put on 3kg. I cycled 300k this week and put on another 2kg. <shrug>

It's not just about exercise, it's not just about calories, its not just about nutrition, it's not just about rest and sleep... And it's not just about one November. 

It's about healthy living as a whole.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (9 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> fiver a week for it.


HOW MUCH?!!

No wonder they all lose weight, the amount of fivers given away will account for it!


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (9 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Huh? You do not have to eat less to lose weight. A couch potato who is gaining a couple lb a month like the average couch potato simply has to exercise more, and could easily lose weight without making a single change to their diet.
> 
> This applies to anybody. Unless you have absolutely ridiculous eating habits where you're eating 5000 daily calories above your needs.
> 
> There are plenty of overweight people with a healthy nutritious diet, they simply don't exercise enough.



Wrong, it is quite simply calories in vs calories out. Cycling 1 hour per day won't even burn off a breakfast.

There are many benefits to regular exercise, but for weight loss, the diet is key.


----------



## blazed (9 Jan 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Wrong, it is quite simply calories in vs calories out. Cycling 1 hour per day won't even burn off a breakfast.
> 
> There are many benefits to regular exercise, but for weight loss, the diet is key.


No not wrong. Calories are a measurement of energy, yes it is what you intake vs what you expend. Do you know how many overweight people there are who barely eat more than 1500 cals a day, what you you advise them eat less? There are also plenty of extremely active people who can eat 5 figure daily calories and stay trim.

There are 3 ways to lose weight.
1) eat less calories
2) exercise more
3) do both of the above

I am not wrong for saying option 2 is valid, the guy who I originally quoted is wrong for saying it is invalid.


----------



## vickster (9 Jan 2016)

My fitness pal to record what you are eating, links to strava to record calorie estimates

Eat less, move more

Unless you have a metabolism where you can eat anything and everything and weight will fall off of you eat the same but exercise more, group 2 above. Blatantly that isn't the case or you wouldn't have gained so much weight


----------



## DRHysted (9 Jan 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> You would have to cycle many, many miles to burn off a pizza.



It works out at approximately(ish) 1.5 hours of running (about 10 miles), or 3 hours of cycling (about 50 miles).


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jan 2016)

My two pennorth...
Exercise more, and cook stuff that's really nice, but low in calories.
If your meals are dull, you'll end up leaving them and snacking on stuff that's nice and full of fat and / or sugar.
I've had a small pork loin with sweet and sour peppers this evening. Not much food value (red pepper, onion, garlic, ginger, soy, vinegar and a teaspoon of honey, a 100g piece of pork loin) but it was fjoerken delicious. Search for pork chop with peppers on YouTube and Gordon Ramsay will walk you through it.
Trying to lose 30-odd kilos this year. It's an uphill struggle, but I'm trying.
One day at a time.


----------



## Ihatehills (10 Jan 2016)

I lost over a stone and a half just cycling since June, my ideal weight id say is around 12 stone and I was up to 14.5 after many years of zero exercise, cycling eighty to 100 miles a week had the weight falling off according to Garmin connect (which I know is ridiculously inaccurate ) I would struggle to eat the calories I was burning, now the weather Is shite and I'm not out as much, I'm not losing weight but forty miles a week seems to be enough to stabilise and bar a couple of pounds over Christmas I havent put it back on.


----------



## fatjel (10 Jan 2016)

I cycled just short of 9000 miles last year and weigh 13.5 stone ..
The previous year I gave up smoking and stared cycling like a lunatic , after christmas I weighed 12 stone
The year before that I smoked 20 ciggies a day and weighed 11 stone.
Smoke more would be the obvious conclusion if weight is important


----------



## ozboz (10 Jan 2016)

Hiya , back in 1980 I was around 18 stone, not quite 30 yo, tying my bootlaces was a problem along with a lot of other things, at that time I had gained a place with on an Arts Foundation Course as a mature student . So economics determined there was no way I could afford the van or my lifestyle . So unless the weather was gross to save money I would walk to and from college around 9 miles a day and everywhere else I may have needed to go. So that was my exercise . Eating, At the time I used to listen to Radio 2, there was an American health sort being interviewed one afternoon , she talked about several dietary plans one of which was munching as much fresh fruit and veg as you could , so I did , it was incredibly cheap and to be honest I began to really enjoy it , especially the fruit , you name , I ate it , by the sackful ! By the end of the academic year I was back in 32 waist Levis , feeling ten times better,8 stone lighter and was getting a lot more attention from the fair maidens ! Result ! . I have never been back up to that weight on the scales. Up and down but never beyond 13 stone ,
So in my experience it was what I ate , not the volume ,
Hope you find a way that suits you as I did ,


----------



## screenman (10 Jan 2016)

I have cycled all my life but I have to watch what I eat to stop weight going on.

Take a minute to eat a doughnut and an hour cycling to get rid of it, not quite right but those thoughts are useful for me.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> No not wrong. Calories are a measurement of energy, yes it is what you intake vs what you expend. Do you know how many overweight people there are who barely eat more than 1500 cals a day, what you you advise them eat less? There are also plenty of extremely active people who can eat 5 figure daily calories and stay trim.
> 
> There are 3 ways to lose weight.
> 1) eat less calories
> ...


This is probably the first and last sensible post blazed will make.


----------



## Jody (10 Jan 2016)

vickster said:


> My fitness pal to record what you are eating, links to strava to record calorie estimates



This ^ My fitness pal will ask your weight and how much you would like to loose. It gave 1lb a week for me based on 1500 calories a day. You can scan a bar code and it will have all nutritional information so you know where you are with the days totals. Once linked to Strava it will add the approximate calories burned to your daily total. I go out and do a couple of hours on the hills and it says I have burned roughly 800-1000 calories. So I'm up to 2300 calories for the day. Simplistic way of looking but it works. 

The best thing you could do is knock takeaways on the head. It will save you money and your waste line.


----------



## midlife (10 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> No not wrong. Calories are a measurement of energy, yes it is what you intake vs what you expend. Do you know how many overweight people there are who barely eat more than 1500 cals a day, what you you advise them eat less? There are also plenty of extremely active people who can eat 5 figure daily calories and stay trim.
> 
> There are 3 ways to lose weight.
> 1) eat less calories
> ...



As BMR pans out at 1100-1200 then eating 1900 is still too much for a couch potato 

Shaun


----------



## Arrowfoot (10 Jan 2016)

The first 2 to 3 days are crucial. Drink tea, not water if you crave for food besides the diet you have decided on. If you make the 3rd day, then aim for end of the week or the 8th day. Do not bother to exercise or weigh yourself until the 8th day. If you have lost 3 pounds or more you would not have problems following thru.

Exercise creates false hope in the initial days of a diet as reduced food intake is the key. If you can successfully reduce food intake, the exercise becomes the accelerator from week 2 onwards.

Too many people start with exercise, eat more thinking they have achieved something and put on weight or remain the same. 

The 1st week is all about willpower and discipline. Get over 1st week and you then have your motivation to carry on.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jan 2016)

Below I've reprinted the full text from "The Smokin Joe Guide To Weight Loss".

























Eat Less.


----------



## Mrs M (10 Jan 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Below I've reprinted the full text from "The Smokin Joe Guide To Weight Loss".
> 
> It really is that simple
> 
> ...


----------



## Kajjal (10 Jan 2016)

The key is don't make dramatic changes and don't continually leave yourself very hungry. 

Gradually introduce more fruit, veg and the like into your diet. 
Reduce the amount of processed food you eat. 
Cut out soft drinks and other really sugary items unless you need a power boost when cycling. 

Most western diets are very poor and simply eating more heathily makes a big difference. Again starving eating a salad is not going to help and be aware some cyclists have an unhealthy obsession in keeping their weight very low.


----------



## Dec66 (10 Jan 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Below I've reprinted the full text from "The Smokin Joe Guide To Weight Loss".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is similar, with a caveat.























Move more.


----------



## Julia9054 (10 Jan 2016)

Eat what you enjoy, but not too much.
Eat what you think you should, but not too much.
Cycle everywhere.

Can I have a book deal?


----------



## uclown2002 (16 Jan 2016)

"You can't outrun a bad diet".

Exercise will undoubtedly help your cause but your focus should be on reducing food intake.


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> There are also plenty of extremely active people who can eat 5 figure daily calories



I don't think so, if you mean 'and stay 'extremely active'. Please give a single example ('daily' implies each day with an element of repetition, and '5 figure' = 10,000+).

So I fear that this assessment is 'patchy'.


T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> This is probably the first and last sensible post @blazed will make.


----------



## blazed (16 Jan 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> I don't think so, if you mean 'and stay 'extremely active'. Please give a single example ('daily' implies each day with an element of repetition, and '5 figure' = 10,000+).
> 
> So I fear that this assessment is 'patchy'.


I'm tired of always having to prove myself with everything I say, nobody else gets grilled like me with any point I make.

I am right, anyone with any common sense and even slight knowledge on the subject would know my posts in this thread are correct. 

I guarantee I am in better shape than 99% of people here, I practice what I preach.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I'm tired of always having to prove myself with everything I say, nobody else gets grilled like me with any point I make.
> 
> I am right, anyone with any common sense and even slight knowledge on the subject would know my posts in this thread are correct.
> 
> I guarantee I am in better shape than 99% of people here, I practice what I preach.


You're a 200lb+ climber. Do you practice stuffing your face?


----------



## blazed (16 Jan 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You're a 200lb+ climber. Do you practice stuffing your face?


So being 200lb+ means you must be fat?


----------



## Joffey (16 Jan 2016)

You need 2 apps. Strava and My Fitness Pal. These are my secret to my weight loss.


----------



## screenman (16 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I'm tired of always having to prove myself with everything I say, nobody else gets grilled like me with any point I make.
> 
> I am right, anyone with any common sense and even slight knowledge on the subject would know my posts in this thread are correct.
> 
> I guarantee I am in better shape than 99% of people here, I practice what I preach.



To be fair Blazed you are intelligent enough to know that many of your posts look slightly troll like to some people. The fact that you refuse to back up your claims gives other even more doubt in you. I do not think even SA is doing 10,000 calories a day.

I would welcome being educated and I mean that.


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> So being 200lb+ means you must be fat?


Depends how tall you are probably


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Jan 2016)

Ten thousand calories equates to about 18 Big Macs.

I'm no dietician, but I reckon eating that many every day would pile on a bit of lard, no matter how hard you exercised.


----------



## Citius (16 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I guarantee I am in better shape than 99% of people here, I practice what I preach.



You practice bullshit?



blazed said:


> So being 200lb+ means you must be fat?



I don't believe you have ever mentioned how tall you are. So clarifying that would help.


----------



## uclown2002 (16 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> So being 200lb+ means you must be fat?


Yes in your case.


blazed said:


> It's a long time since I cycled up kop hill, my time will be a lot better now. But my time then was still extraordinary for 210lbs. *My target for spring is 196lbs* and some/all of you are going to have egg on your face.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Jan 2016)

210lbs is fifteen stone. Unless Blazed is at least seven foot tall he is a porker.


----------



## the_mikey (16 Jan 2016)

Drink more water.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Jan 2016)

the_mikey said:


> Drink more water.


Boiled, with a tea bag.


----------



## blazed (16 Jan 2016)

uclown2002 said:


> Yes in your case.


What are you talking about? Because I said I want to lose 14lbs for cycling purposes doesn't support your argument I am fat in any way shape or form.



Pale Rider said:


> Ten thousand calories equates to about 18 Big Macs.
> 
> I'm no dietician, but I reckon eating that many every day would pile on a bit of lard, no matter how hard you exercised.



I believe Michael Phelps used to eat 12,000 calories a day whilst remaining trim and cut.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...elps-12-000-calories-day-dont-doing-harm.html


----------



## Citius (16 Jan 2016)

Come on - tell us your height? It's an innocuous - yet critical - question. You should have no problem answering it.


----------



## blazed (16 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> Come on - tell us your height? It's an innocuous - *yet critical* - question. You should have no problem answering it.


It is not critical, it has no relevance. You're of the belief that someone can only be 200-210lbs and not fat if they are extremely tall.


----------



## Saluki (16 Jan 2016)

screenman said:


> To be fair Blazed you are intelligent enough to know that many of your posts look slightly troll like to some people. The fact that you refuse to back up your claims gives other even more doubt in you. I do not think even SA is doing 10,000 calories a day.
> 
> I would welcome being educated and I mean that.


If you were to take these 10,000 calories and subtract 2000 for just living - which I am led to believe is about right - and then cycle @ 40 calories a mile (that's what we reckon we burn when vaugely fit, is it not?) then SA doing 200 miles a day would burn those 8000 calories, in theory.

I would think though, that it would be quite hard to get 10,000 good quality calories down your neck on a daily basis. Drink lots of whole milk maybe? I can't see that stuffing 10 Big Mac Meals would help you to exercise. The fat and sodium content alone would be staggering. Not to mention feeling too stuffed to ride.


----------



## Citius (16 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> It is not critical, it has no relevance.



On the contrary. If you are of average height for a UK male, 210lbs puts you well into the 'over-weight' and possibly 'obese' category, according to the NHS chart. You would have to be 6'7 or more for this weight to be anything near 'normal'.



blazed said:


> You're of the belief that someone can only be 200-210lbs and not fat if they are extremely tall.



It's not a belief - it's a fact. Or maybe you're just denser than most people..?

Come on - just tell us your height. Someone of your obvious abilities and talent should have no problem with that. It's not like I'm asking your for your bank details and PIN number, is it...


----------



## blazed (16 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> On the contrary. If you are of average height for a UK male, 210lbs puts you well into the 'over-weight' and possibly 'obese' category, according to the NHS chart. You would have to be 6'7 or more for this weight to be anything near 'normal'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So according to you there is only one body type. Bmi is utterly useless for many. The fact you quote it is telling. Anyone who has done any weight lifting will have massively skewed bmi.


----------



## bozmandb9 (16 Jan 2016)

thunderlips76 said:


> So In November I managed to ride thru some of the worse weather I have ever ridden in to complete 500k in the month ( part of one of the strava challenges ) it's only the second time I've managed to do this but felt really proud of myself. December started and I had to move house as well as run a busy restaurant over the festive period. Just meant I had no time to get out on the bike.
> 
> January starts and I've put on a stone in weight and my fittness levels are appalling. Went out the other day and only managed 12k because the first few climbs were horrendous. Feeling really down as I'm looking at starting from square one. Any advice to help me motivate myself to get on the bike and off just eats website ?!!



I'd say make a lifestyle change Thunderlips. It sounds like you're in danger of yo-yoing. First thing is to fix your relationship with food. Sounds like you like to order in, and your relationship with food is about eating for pleasure, or comfort, plus valuing only convenience. Really you have to figure our your priorities, and whether it's really important to you to achieve your goal weight, and get fit. I think the weight issue is probably an irrelevance. Do you care about weight, or is it just a number? 

What most of us want, is to be in great shape. Personally, I'm 13.5 stone. I'd be happy enough with that if my body fat was 10% or less, but it's not, I think it's about 2-3% over, which is why I eat to achieve my goals. I also use resistance training, and interval training.

As a society, we need to stop regarding food as entertainment, or source of pleasure. The pleasure is fleeting, and comes from a combination of sugar, salt and fat, which cause specific reactions in our brain. Food manufacturers know this formula very well, and will give us lots of products which conform to it. However after the high, always comes the low. Sugar spike, followed by crash. It's a downward spiral.

The attitude fix is to understand that food is not about 'calories'. For those who believe it's that simple, you can save a fortune by living off lard, save £80 per week, buy great bike bits, until you die within 3 months. Food is about nourishment. It gives energy, but equally importantly, it should give nutrients, vitamins, minerals, micro-nutrients. Eat the wrong foods (convenience, packaged, restaurant), and you're highly likely to lack in nutrients. Best way to eat is to make sure at leat 80% of what you put into your mouth either grew out of the ground, or had a face.

I'd say for the exercise side, initially, it needs to be willpower, but getting the diet right is a vital part of it, since eating junk food kills your energy. Incorporating the cycling into your daily life will help immensely, other than that, it needs to be making time.

One thing I've found which helps, is tracking myself. You said in November you did really well because you had a target, a goal. I've got myself a Garmin watch, which tracks pretty much everything for me, pulse, steps, cycling, running, plus I can put all of my meals in through MyFitnessPal, so it then compares calories burned with calories consumed, making it easy to see deficit/ surplus. In this way I am held to account on a daily basis. Even which I don't input my meals, I am much more conscious of what I'm eating. Today for example I haven't really tracked my eating, but I'm pretty sure to be at a 1000 calorie deficit, since I have around 2000 active calories burned.

The weight loss results will be 90% down to diet. It's not as simple as just creating a calorie deficit, since this can just create metabolic change, and kill your energy, cause slower metabolism, and can be dangerous (rob essential fat from around organs, deplete muscles, leach calcium). Only real solution to weight loss is a healthy, balanced diet, which whilst you're losing weight can be a little lower than your needs. The healthy balanced diet needs to be for life. Ideally exercise will include resistance/ strength training especially if you're out of shape, in order to improve core muscles (strength is a key long term health indicator).


----------



## Citius (16 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> So according to you there is only one body type. Bmi is utterly useless for many. The fact you quote it is telling. Anyone who has done any weight lifting will have massively skewed bmi.



For an 'awesome' climber such as yourself - there is only one body type. Lean, with no excess weight and with a high threshold and excellent w/kg. If you are an overweight, ex-bodybuilding midget, then your claims make you nothing more than a deluded wannabe.


----------



## blazed (16 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> For an 'awesome' climber such as yourself - there is only one body type. Lean, with no excess weight and with a high threshold and excellent w/kg. If you are an overweight, ex-bodybuilding midget, then your claims make you nothing more than a deluded wannabe.


I'm neither overweight nor short, but an excellent climber. I cycle harder than a Spartans boner and as I've said before my massive watt output gives me an excellent watt/kg. Although wasn't you arguing in the other thread watt/kg is not important for climbing? Change of heart?


----------



## Saluki (16 Jan 2016)

Um, can we just stop with the arguing and try to advise the OP about weight loss?


----------



## midlife (16 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> For an 'awesome' climber such as yourself - there is only one body type. Lean, with no excess weight and with a high threshold and excellent w/kg. If you are an overweight, ex-bodybuilding midget, then your claims make you nothing more than a deluded wannabe.



Muscular mesomorph 

Shaun


----------



## Citius (16 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Although wasn't you arguing in the other thread watt/kg is not important for climbing? Change of heart?



No, that wasn't me. If this was your first attempt at trolling, you would probably get 8/10 (deductions for poor grammar) - but as this is now getting very repetitive, I can only offer 1/10. Realistically, I think it's probably time for you to drop this as a topic and find a new subject with which to wind up the forum.

Anyway - still no news on your height? Ask a friend to measure you - although on second thoughts, that might be tricky for you...


----------



## midlife (16 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> No, that wasn't me. If this was your first attempt at trolling, you would probably get 8/10 (deductions for poor grammar) - but as this is now getting very repetitive, I can only offer 1/10. Realistically, I think it's probably time for you to drop this as a topic and find a new subject with which to wind up the forum.
> 
> Anyway - still no news on your height? Ask a friend to measure you - although on second thoughts, that might be tricky for you...



The tape measure hasnt been made yet that can take the job on.....

Apologies to Captain the Lord Flasheart 

Shaun


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> It's not a belief - it's a fact. Or maybe you're just denser than most people..?


Think you may be onto something there


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Jan 2016)

Bonj rides again.


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> So according to you there is only one body type. Bmi is utterly useless for many. The fact you quote it is telling. Anyone who has done any weight lifting will have massively skewed bmi.


BMI should only be used for sedentary subjects, and even then it's of highly dubious medical value.


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2016)

I think it would be hard to deny that young master blazed at 5'3 is overweight at 210lbs whether BMI is nonsense or not


----------



## Fisheh (16 Jan 2016)

For the OP , as already stated My fitness pal , it will calculate your BMR and do all the calculations for your calories. Link it to Strava and it will then give you an allowance for your exercise. As long as you are honest with inputting the correct calories you will loose weight. I lost my first 3 stone with it and you do it in a healthy way..
Good luck with loosing ....
For the other peeps here imho the only people that say bmi is rubbish are fat people  just like the large framed and heavy boned people.....
When I used to body build people that fell outside of the bmi scale all looked like Arne and didn't care less about weight because they new exactly what they were doing. For the rest of us mere mortals the bmi scale and body fat is correct.....


----------



## uclown2002 (16 Jan 2016)

A more relevant calculation is waist* to height ratio.
Should be less than 1:2.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waist-to-height_ratio

* Actual measurement and not just your jeans size!


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Jan 2016)

uclown2002 said:


> A more relevant calculation is waist to height ratio.
> Should be less than 1:2.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waist-to-height_ratio



I wish I was taller.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Jan 2016)

Fisheh said:


> For the rest of us mere mortals the bmi scale and body fat is correct.....


It is not.


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2016)

BMI is not correct for us mere mortals. The base datum was gathered in the 1940s when rationing was still going, and hasn't been comprehensively updated since. Even then, it was not intended for calculating the Lard Quotient of active people, only the sedentary. There is concerningly little science behind it, making it of little utility for either data gathering or for comparison purposes. The two quacks that popularised its use in the 1980s have a lot to answer for. In terms of gauging either health or fitness it's of little more scientific use than simply checking the subjects waist measurement is smaller than their chest.


----------



## blazed (17 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> No, that wasn't me. If this was your first attempt at trolling, you would probably get 8/10 (deductions for poor grammar) - but as this is now getting very repetitive, I can only offer 1/10. Realistically, I think it's probably time for you to drop this as a topic and find a new subject with which to wind up the forum.
> 
> Anyway - still no news on your height? Ask a friend to measure you - although on second thoughts, that might be tricky for you...



No trolling, just facts. A lot of people here can't handle the truth and scream trolling all the time. 

I haven't told you my height as it is completely irrelevant, height/weight ratio has no part in telling whether someone is fat. But whatever, I'm a tad over 6ft, and not fat. Get your head around that.


----------



## Citius (17 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> No trolling, just facts. A lot of people here can't handle the truth and scream trolling all the time.



Not sure if you would recognise a fact, even if one fell on you, during your cross-fit class.



blazed said:


> I haven't told you my height as it is completely irrelevant, height/weight ratio has no part in telling whether someone is fat. But whatever, I'm a tad over 6ft, and not fat. Get your head around that.



I don't think I ever said you were fat - but you at 6ft and 210lbs, you are significantly over-weight. For an 'awesome climber' you are massively over-weight. You sound like an over-confident gym-rat who thinks muscle bulk equates to cycling performance. I saw a lot of people like you in the 90s and in all honestly, I thought you had all died out.

Let's try another tack - what's your FTP?


----------



## blazed (17 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> Not sure if you would recognise a fact, even if one fell on you, during your cross-fit class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you are not calling me fat but I am 'significantly overweight', how so?

I thought your cluelessness was purely cycling related but are proving it is all things fitness related.

What would you say about track cyclists, their bmi would have them as obese. Most track sprinters would destroy typical scrawny climbers on most UK climbs. The majority of uk climbs are short and huge watt output that the scrawny climber is not capable of wins.


----------



## Citius (17 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> So you are not calling me fat but I am 'significantly overweight', how so?



Because Wiggins (6'3") was around 70kg at his climbing best. You, apparently, are 25kg heavier and maybe slightly shorter. To be an 'awesome climber' capable of beating Wiggins (which you claimed in an earlier thread), you would need an FTP of well over 500w - which puts you firmly in the 'undiscovered super-talent' category which the likes of BC Academy and most of the world's pro squads spend a lot of time looking for.



blazed said:


> What would you say about track cyclists, their bmi would have them as obese



I'm not concerned with BMI - only power and weight. Track cyclists come in many sizes, according to their discipline, as you may or (by the sound of it) may not know.



blazed said:


> Most track sprinters would destroy typical scrawny climbers on most UK climbs.



You are confusing power with power/weight. Sprinters and team sprinters train to deliver maximal power for short duration - and in doing so they develop a powerful physique, which is not suited to climbing, any more than Linford Christie's physique was suited to marathon running. If the climb was not too steep and less than 30 seconds in duration, then maybe. Otherwise, it's very unlikely. 



blazed said:


> The majority of uk climbs are short and huge watt output that the scrawny climber is not capable of wins.



Ignorant nonsense. Nothing else to say about that. Other than that statement clearly demonstrates that you do not understand how power is made.


----------



## blazed (17 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> Because Wiggins (6'3") was around 70kg at his climbing best. You, apparently, are 25kg heavier and maybe slightly shorter. To be an 'awesome climber' capable of beating Wiggins (which you claimed in an earlier thread), you would need an FTP of well over 500w - which puts you firmly in the 'undiscovered super-talent' category which the likes of BC Academy and most of the world's pro squads spend a lot of time looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said I am significantly overweight in general, regardless of cycling. Or 'massively overweight' for a cyclist.

You have mentioned bmi numerous times in the thread so yes you are concerned with bmi. You said my bmi makes me bordering obese, as it would a track sprinter. Are they significantly overweight as well? 

You like to pull people up on things but never supply answers yourself, just nonsense. 

The fact is, I am not fat neither am I overweight, not in general not for my cycling style. I ride short, intense fast efforts. I also climb quicker than the vast majority of cyclists including the twiglets.


----------



## midlife (17 Jan 2016)

Gareth Armitage ..... Scrawny bloke on a bike.







Hill climbing champion from my era 1977 iirc 



Shaun


----------



## Citius (17 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> You said I am significantly overweight in general, regardless of cycling. Or 'massively overweight' for a cyclist.



Correct. 



blazed said:


> You have mentioned bmi numerous times in the thread so yes you are concerned with bmi. You said my bmi makes me bordering obese, as it would a track sprinter. Are they significantly overweight as well?



Wrong - I have not mentioned BMI in any of my posts. I am completely unconcerned by it. Track sprinters are, in general, overweight if they want road careers, although there are exceptions. They are not overweight for their discipline though.



blazed said:


> The fact is, I am not fat neither am I overweight, not in general not for my cycling style. I ride short, intense fast efforts. I also climb quicker than the vast majority of cyclists including the twiglets.



Are you actually a track sprinter? I'm guessing not, as they wouldn't allow your Boardman Hybrid on the track. Or do you just use that mantra to excuse your weight? I remember you saying once or twice before that you climb better than the vast majority of cyclists? But you remain unable, or unwilling to support that statement in any meaningful way. So either put up, or STFU.


----------



## Citius (17 Jan 2016)

Cycling twiglet - and ex national HC champ....












Blazed would kick all these scrawny blokes' asses...


----------



## vickster (17 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> Cycling twiglet - and ex national HC champ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's because he's the climbing champ among the 200lb+ group, most of whom are porkers even if he isn't. The twiglets aren't allowed to compete in that elite group of course otherwise they would wop his behind.

Surely the only KOM of vague interest is of everyone who's ridden the segment, not just the larger rides who actually bother to include their weight in their Strava profile.

Fwiw I'm up the top of that group too and I'm crap and slow in comparison to most  which just goes to show what rubbish Master Blazed spouts!


----------



## 2clepto (18 Jan 2016)

"Or maybe you're just denser than most people..?" 

looks like you are trolling Blazed imo.


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> There are 3 ways to lose weight.
> 1) eat less calories
> 2) exercise more
> 3) do both of the above



Noting the OP and thread title @blazed is right on the money. Credit where credit's due. @T.M.H.N.E.T praised this as 'sensible'.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2016)

Or 4) Get your spine snapped, spend 6 weeks in hospital and come out 1.5 stones (10kg plus) lighter. Then struggle to walk never mind cycle. 

PS Don't do it, it's not fun.


----------



## blazed (18 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> Cycling twiglet - and ex national HC champ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Results would vary based on gradients and length, but I can guarantee I would beat him on anything 5% average sub 200ft. Longer, steeper climbs I can't say for sure.


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I would beat him on anything 5% average sub 200ft



Standing start? [Edit: Climbing 10 feet in 60 odd yards.]


----------



## Citius (18 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Results would vary based on gradients and length, but I can guarantee I would beat him on anything 5% average sub 200ft. Longer, steeper climbs I can't say for sure.


----------



## blazed (18 Jan 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> Standing start?


Yes. On climbs even less, 100ft types he would be beaten easily. I can sprint those types of climbs and maintain the type of watts that he could only peak at over 10 seconds. His light body would not make a substantial enough difference over short climbs of that sort. I would never bet against myself so I'm not going to rule out beating him over longer climbs I'm just saying those ones for sure.


----------



## Citius (18 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Yes. On climbs even less, 100ft types he would be beaten easily. I can sprint those types of climbs and maintain the type of watts that he could only peak at over 10 seconds. His light body would not make a substantial enough difference over short climbs of that sort. I would never bet against myself so I'm not going to rule out beating him over longer climbs I'm just saying those ones for sure.


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Jan 2016)

@blazed As a matter of interest, what gear length do you think would suit you best for a standing start 60 yard with 10 feet of 'climb' dash? Say from the start line/on the black line to part way up the banking on the track on the bend.


----------



## Citius (18 Jan 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> As a matter of interest, what gear length do you think would suit you best for a standing start 60 yard with 10 feet of 'climb' dash? Say from the start line/on the black line to part way up the banking on the track as you turn into the bend.



He won't have any idea what you're talking about, unfortunately...


----------



## MissyR (21 Jan 2016)

Darn, I thought this was a thread about weight loss! Looks like my chubby bits are ok to have and all I really need to do is squat my body weight to build enough muscle to push through and no hill will ever be a problem ever again!  Not sure how any of the last 3 pages will help the OP


----------



## Mile195 (21 Jan 2016)

I think I've been entertained by reading the last three pages, but I've definitely had enough now. So I'd like, if I may, to put in my two cents re the original question...

Motivation is indeed hard to find in the winter months sometimes. I commute all year round, so going to work is my motivation in the week - I have to do it.
However, regarding "leisure" riding, agreed - this is very easy NOT to do. I don't have so much trouble with getting out cycling myself, but for running I have to make it feel like something easy:

There are some woods near where I live. They aren't very big. It takes me 7 minutes to run round them once.

So if I know I "should" go for a run, but really don't fancy it, I put my gear on and say to myself "I'm just going to do 1 lap". After all, it's only 10 minutes out of my day (once I've run to the entrance of the woods). Psychologically I find this much easier to do than set myself the target of running for 40 minutes or whatever, which I can easily say "Oh maybe I'll do it tomorrow instead" to.

Invariably, by the time I've got to the end of that lap, I'm warmed up and feeling a bit more energised and I'll go "I'll just do 1 more". By the end of lap 2, I'm beginning to get into the zone, and can then add 2,3,4,5 laps - whatever I have time and inclination for. I always end up enjoying it, and always glad that I got my a*se in gear and did it.

If you're finding trouble getting motivated to get out the door, do the same thing. Gear up, and literally tell yourself "I'm just going to ride 3 miles". I don't know your pace, but lets assume that's not going to be more than 15 minutes for you. I bet you'll get to the end of that 3 miles, and feel you can carry on. Do it in laps if you like - means you've always got the "get-out" of stopping at the end of the next one but hopefully you'll find that you'll get there and actually want to keep riding for "just one more". 

The other thing you could do is ride with someone. Riding with company often makes the miles go quicker somehow.

Once you've got back into your cycling, hopefully the desire to just eat junk all the time will resolve itself a bit as you'll feel fitter and more energised generally. And with this, you'll start to lose the weight again.

Finally, no matter how seasoned-a cyclist you are, the first ride or two back after a break are ALWAYS harder than they were when you stopped, and harder still when the weather is cold and the days are short. It will get easier again very quickly - this I guarantee!


----------



## The Jogger (27 Jan 2016)

Eat real food, avoid sugar and all refined carbs. Calories in and calories out is rubbish. You can eat large amounts of low carb and lose weight. It's the sugar you need to worry about and eat good fats. You will then lose weight.


----------

